# audio books, why none for Itunes?



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Why doesn't Black Library but some of there audio books on Itunes. That would be awesome throw some books on the ole' Iphone or pod and take it with you. It's an untapped revenue stream.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Is a cool idea, but I doubt it will happen.

The one thing that we all know about GW is they are not keen on losing control of their intellectual property.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I brought that up at AdeptiCon this year when i met with Vince Rospond at the Black Library booth. He said he doesn't see itunes in their future. however, they are looking to expand into ebooks and things of that nature. I'm not sure if that means the will be looking at doing things with the Kindle, but more or less probably purchasing the ebook from their website.

CP


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Suspect Itunes takes a big chunk of the fees... but then they sell to Amazon so not sure that's actually the reason


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I dont like itunes so im happy with that!


----------

